# Question for Colin O'Malley : Early Reflections with Hollywood Strings useless ? ...



## OB.one (May 20, 2010)

Hello Colin

First Congratulation for your lovely piece of music "Desirata" ! :wink: 

I have a mix question :

As Hollywood Strings allows a great detail perspective with the 5 mics, i was wondering if the use of early reflections such as Todd-AO is necessary now ? ... and so just had tail reveb such as Lexicon, Aether ... ?

Thanx for your reply.

Other users of HS can participate and share their feelings about this.

All the Best

Olivier aka OB.one
http://www.myspace.com/obonemusic


----------



## Colin O'Malley (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Olivier. Thomas and Nick will have better insight here as I'm still very new to HS. So far I'm not adding any ER or impulses responses. I'm using the new lexicon plug - random hall layered with a hardware bricasti m7. Incidentally this is the identical setup I'm also using for LASS. I think we all developed certain reverb and eq habits with Vienna (layering two Todd impulses for er and tail etc) With Lass and Hs i'm happier when I don't mess with the sound too much. Warmth in an arrangement with either library seems to come from restraint with dynamics. 

Colin


----------



## OB.one (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Question for Colin O'Malley and Nick Phenix : Early Reflections with Hollywood Strings useless ? ...*

Merci beaucoup Colin for your quick feedback.
It's what i feel when am hearing Nix demos : no really need to add early refelxion with the Decca and surround mics wich adds really ...

If Nick has a few minutes to read this and share his impressions : don't hesitate, i would be glad to learn from your experience.

Best

Olivier


----------



## sadatayy (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Question for Colin O'Malley and Nick Phenix : Early Reflections with Hollywood Strings useless ? ...*

Colin has a good point maybe that whole ER thing we were so used to doing was basically mostly to counter act Vienna's VI's which were recorded on the silent stage and thus very dry and required the early reflection and the tail placed afterwards but now with these might not be any need for that anymore


-Tarik


----------



## Colin O'Malley (May 21, 2010)

No. I have all reverbs set up on bus/ aux sends. I haven't tweaked much with the lexicon. Im just using a random hall preset The random hall and bricasti add some nice depth with rather long tails at a pretty low level in the mix. There is no magic in my settings. I do prefer algorhtymic verb over convolution on both hs and lass at this point, but abused the todd a o in altiverb for a long time. Sometimes different just seems better when you've used something a lot. Todd a o still sounds really nice. I think reverb is a pretty minor worry with hs to be honest. As long as you don't overndo it and smear up your mix too much hs and lass sound really nice to my ears. 

Colin


----------



## Colin O'Malley (May 21, 2010)

Troels, 

"당 활력은 듣는다 - Colin 는 Da 남자이다".

Please pick the appropriate response:

A). Thanks for the insight. I haven't tried the whale drum with HS yet. 
B) You've gone too far this time Troels Brun Folmann. Time for a beat-down

Colin


----------



## OB.one (May 21, 2010)

thanx for destroying the subject of my topics ...
And it's done by a sound developper ! (with one moderator's complicity)
"Je vois" ... "Sans commentaires" (some french for you !)
Best
Olivier
o-[][]-o


----------



## SvK (May 22, 2010)

The whole ER thing is solely for dry libraries. 
Just add tail IF needed.

SvK



SvK


----------



## gsilbers (May 22, 2010)

id rather use the natural recorded reverb if there is the option. 
but if "adding reverb tail" is mentioned then it seems that HS doesn't have too much of the natural tail. 
or is it to blend with the rest of the inst?


----------



## jlb (Aug 3, 2010)

Desiderata, now that is some piece of music, wonderful stuff.

I am also very interested in your bus approach to reverb Colin. Your stuff has a great sound.

jlb


----------

